# I just bought frozen food for my betta



## Happybetta11 (Feb 17, 2015)

I cant wait to try it out you guys so excited


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They will love it!


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

All my fish are so much happier when they get real food!


----------

